# First Alpha Watch Just Landed



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Would like to know what you use to get the back off?

First impressions very good not sure about the bubble over the date window though!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it uses the same tool as you'd use to open a Rolex.

By the way, did you win that from the bay last week? I think I was watching the same one!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Something like item 310229417739 maybe?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I think it uses the same tool as you'd use to open a Rolex.
> 
> By the way, did you win that from the bay last week? I think I was watching the same one!


I did indeedy  he had it listed at buy it now 40 quid but It didnt sell so I messaged him after the sale and said I would take it for Â£30 and he accepted so a result


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You crafty bugger!!!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> You crafty bugger!!!


Makes a change from me getting stiffed all the time


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Fair play to you pal, I was waiting to see if he relisted it but then forgot all about it! If you ever feel the need to move it on, you know where I am - so long as you get the case back together properly!!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Fair play to you pal, I was waiting to see if he relisted it but then forgot all about it! If you ever feel the need to move it on, you know where I am - so long as you get the case back together properly!!


Ha! will do mate! just thinking of taking some Mole Grips to it :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

"Would like to know what you use to get the back off? "

A lump of blutack often does the trick, or a few rubber bands wrapped around a paper ball, or .................... you could use the proper tool! :hypocrite: and don't forget to remove the old wrist cheese first or it could end up in the works! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

1250banditman said:


> Ha! will do mate! just thinking of taking some Mole Grips to it :thumbsup:


What? When it can be opened with Duck-tape?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

feenix said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! will do mate! just thinking of taking some Mole Grips to it :thumbsup:
> ...


Only kidding re the mole grips have now found an hammer and chisel :shocking: no no I will honestly use some duct tape or blue tack or summat thanks for all the great suggestions :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The proper tool looks like this...










...note that the one in the picture is a "Bentson" which sounds like the Swiss tool... so a proper Chinese homage tool for a proper Chinese homage watch


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> The proper tool looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like its gonna cost more than I paid for the watch, so will try duct tape first but no hurry as it seems to be keeping excellent time so far its lost only 3 seconds in 7 hrs. Should be looking at 10 seconds a day which I think is pretty good


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Try a sticky ball, like the one I got from Otto Frei & Son. Haven't tried it yet, but I hear it's very effective.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> That looks like its gonna cost more than I paid for the watch, so will try duct tape first but no hurry as it seems to be keeping excellent time so far its lost only 3 seconds in 7 hrs. Should be looking at 10 seconds a day which I think is pretty good


No need to rub it in!!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like its gonna cost more than I paid for the watch, so will try duct tape first but no hurry as it seems to be keeping excellent time so far its lost only 3 seconds in 7 hrs. Should be looking at 10 seconds a day which I think is pretty good
> ...


If I dont bond with it Krispy I will give you first crack at it mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > 1250banditman said:
> ...


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Timekeeping update after 24 hours it was minus 18 seconds! not bad but would prefer it to have been fast by 18 seconds. Or maybe I am being picky? Still unsure If I will settle with this looks a little too blingy, and of course the cyclops is a bit weird :tongue_ss: good watch though.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Not getting on with it eh...??









What size case is it??


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Not getting on with it eh...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its 44mm would have to measure it though!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Not getting on with it eh...??
> ...


Well, I'm here for you if you're not getting on with it!


----------

